# Controlers



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

I need some help, 

I bought a very large lot yesterday that came with a dozen ho cars a dozen Big scales (1/32 1/24th cars and a mitt full of controllers and do dads...I have no knowlegde about controllers I plug em in till Ifind one I like has always been my theroy. So help a guy out and help me id these ones PLEASE!!!


049 Parma 4 ohm with heat sink?
048 Parma HAndle Koford circuit board with brake and sensitvity adjustment with cooling fan
046 Parma Handle with Di falco Cicuit board Brake and Sensitivity adjustment
045 PArma Turboi with big heat sink 1ohm
041 PArma 4ohm big heat sinks also..

Any of these any good worth keeping dumping on fleabay?


Dave


----------



## BRS Hobbies (Feb 16, 2006)

Dave,

The 4 ohm controllers are usually used for 1/24 commercial track slot cars. What kind of slot cars are you planning on using with the controllers? You can change the resistor so the controller matches the cars.

Best regards,
Brian


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Controllers...*

Well coach...
What kind of cars do you run? And how serious do you race?
You can change the resistors in the regular Parmas to suit the type of cars you run.
And you can send the DiFalcos to the manufacture and have them set up for the type of cars you run.
(BTW, DiFalcos are normally very nice controllers. Depending on how many bands they have they can be top end type stuff...)

Scott


----------

